# Shrimp Molting



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Hello!

This may seem like a silly question, but, do shrimp molt through their entire lives? (I'm assuming it's like how we are growing new skin cells our whole lives, and they will continue to molt their entire lives as well).

I have 2 African Dwarf Frogs who shed their skin every few weeks. I'm assuming they do this their whole lives as well?

(Sorry if it's a dumb question, but I was just curious...)


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

That they do! they need to do this since they have an exo-skeleton and since its hard, it cant really expand so they shed it off. Be sure to have a highly planted or caved area for them to do this, some fish or other things will tend to hunt or pick on them while their shell hardens after a molting. well.. for the shrimp at least.. lol 
frogs also have a different type of skin (not an exoskeleton). They need to shed this also.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

It's so cool when they molt/shed. I just didn't know they did it as adults (fully grown) as well.


----------

